# [OT]Ethernettreiber für NForce2 edlich unter der GPL!

## Sandlord

Hallo !

Es wird spannend, wann endlich der nvnet Treiber im Standard Kernel erscheint !

Eine frühe Version findet sich unter :

http://www.hailfinger.org/carldani/linux/patches/forcedeth/

Patches für 2.4 und 2.6

Der Treiber wird leider ohne Hilfe von NVidia entwickelt.

Nur der Name macht mich unruhig:

forcedeth hört sich leicht an wie forcedeath ....

Gruß,

Sandlord

----------

## Mr.Big

Ich schätze mal in wenigen Minuten kommt auch hier der Anschiß wegen fehlender Kategorie !?

Bitte an die Moderatoren: 

Könnt Ihr Euch damit mal ein bisschen bremsen , das nervt ungemein !!!

Gruß,

J.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Sandlord wrote:*   

> Es wird spannend, wann endlich der nvnet Treiber im Standard Kernel erscheint !
> 
> Eine frühe Version findet sich unter :
> 
> http://www.hailfinger.org/carldani/linux/patches/forcedeth/
> ...

 

Das würde heissen, dass der Nforce2 Chipsatz inklusive Onboard Kram komplett unter 2.6 laufen würde ....  :Cool: 

Hast du das schon ausprobiert?

Tobias

@Mr.Big

Wenn du Probleme mit Moderatoren hast, dann klär das mit denen direkt. Im Zweifelsfall gibt's auch genug thematisch passende Threads, in die du deine Kritik texten kannst. Ort und Wortwahl deines obigen Beitrags sind allerdings _völlig_ daneben.

----------

## Sandlord

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> Ich schätze mal in wenigen Minuten kommt auch hier der Anschiß wegen fehlender Kategorie !?
> 
> Bitte an die Moderatoren: 
> 
> Könnt Ihr Euch damit mal ein bisschen bremsen , das nervt ungemein !!!
> ...

 

Ok, ich hätte die Brücke zu Gentoo schlagen können.

Da ich ein A7N8x Board habe konnte ich Gentoo leider nicht einfach mit der livecd installieren. Die Anleitung, um Gentoo unter Nforce2 Borads zu installieren ist (war?) ellenlang ...

Nun, ich mache mir Hoffnungen auf einem Treiber der in dem Standardkernel integriert ist, dann habe ich endlich keinen Stress mehr mit der Installation ...

Gruß,

Sandlord

----------

## Stere

 *Quote:*   

> Da ich ein A7N8x Board habe konnte ich Gentoo leider nicht einfach mit der livecd installieren.

 

Was ist denn auf der LiveCD anders als bei der BasicCD? Damit habe ich schon auf 2 A7N8x Boards ohne Probleme Gentoo installiert. Eine der Netzwerkkarten ist doch eine 3Com und die wird automatisch erkannt ... bei mir zumindest.

Gruß Steffen

----------

## dertobi123

Dann hast du die Deluxe Version des Mainboard, das Board gibts auch nur mit dem Nvidia-Ethernet.

Tobias

----------

## jay

```
$ dmesg | grep forced

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.18.

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01462:373c

```

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

Fein, werde ich direkt morgen mal testen  :Smile: 

----------

## lr

Also mit meiner Gentoo CD (CD1 und LiveCD) wird der NVidia Netzwerktreiber geladen. Hab ich da ne ultraneue Version oder ihr ne uralte ? Hab nen MSI mit nForce2 Chipset und einer NVidia Netzwerkkarte onboard. Und damit hats ohne Probs sofort nach dem Booten von CD funktioniert.

----------

## jay

Der forcedeth Treiber ist noch nicht mal im offiziellen Kernel drinnen, so neu wie er ist. Er existiert bisher nur als Kernelpatch für 2.4 und 2.6. und hat soeben das beta-Stadium erreicht. Von daher sind alle Installations-Cd noch mit dem NVIDIA Treiber ausgestattet.

----------

## dertobi123

Ich hab vorhin mit dem forcedeth Treiber rumgespielt, erst mit den gentoo-dev-sources und dann mit den mm-sources. Welch Wunder: Der forcedeth Patch ist schon drin  :Smile: 

Tobias

----------

## Tazok

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ich hab vorhin mit dem forcedeth Treiber rumgespielt, erst mit den gentoo-dev-sources und dann mit den mm-sources. Welch Wunder: Der forcedeth Patch ist schon drin 
> 
> Tobias

 

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den development-sources und den gentoo-dev-sources?

----------

## jay

die development sources sind die vanilla development sources

die gentoo-dev-sources sind die gentoo development sources

----------

